# Don't price them



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

If you don't want to sell them ... 

Well, I did and they are gone.  How did that happen ??? 

Selling goats or sheep before Easter has never been a problem around here, now after Easter that is a different story. Anyhow ... a guy came down to my farm wanting to know if I had any goats for sale (the other day) ... I gave him a price out of my ... hat.  (and rather on the high side ) The next thing I know, we are loading them on a trailer ...  ... :ignore:... 

Next thing I know hubby has sold off the steer calf and a heifer ... 

Now things are starting to get spooky ... I just sold 10 sheep, all wethers ... The guy wanted all my wethers but Turtle is not going anywhere (his wool is awesome ) ... along with my Jacob/Icelandic cross wethers. (what was he thinking!)

I told him to come back this fall or next spring ... 

The farm is now critter lite ... My hubby said 20 sheep was not on the lite side but I say it is different. 

It has been a odd few days ... With the goats gone (all but one) I guess I need to look again at training a milk cow.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I am not sure how to respond...

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: You got a good price!!! Now you will have more time for your <insert favorite past time here>!!!

or

 I am sorry you don't have your critters!!!

:flower:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Do you need more goats. The guy next door to me may be getting rid of some.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It's just odd the way it happened ... Maybe that is what I'm having a problem with. 

Don't know ...lol

I think I'll see how Flash does in milk cow training before I get more goats. (but thanks for letting me know about about the guy selling his) and I think I will saddle my pony up a little more...


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Color me dumb  but what are you going to train the cow to do? Just curious...  

Tim


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I was surprised at the amount of livestock (more than usual) being offered for sale, at reasonable prices, I figured that people would be keeping what they had... :dunno:


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm curious, do you actually make money selling animals like this on an informal basis?

I recall a conversation I had with a chicken lady who was complaining that she didn't make much money selling her eggs, informally, because all sorts of hobby farm people were flooding the market and trying to get rid of their surplus eggs. She was trying to actually make money, not just recoup costs. I didn't think much of her comment at the time because it was before I became interested in prepping, but now I'm wondering - "what's the score?"


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

TimB said:


> Color me dumb  but what are you going to train the cow to do? Just curious...
> 
> Tim


 ... lol

The heifer has been out on pasture with her mother, so first we will bring her in to the barn area. Second we will teach her to get feed she must come onto the stall area. (milk stall. ) From there will start with the patting & petting. (get her use to human contact.) ~ Then you are almost home ...

Doing "dry" wash utter and a brush down and getting her to "stand" till you are finished. Milk bucket placed without being kicked over etc.

The_Blob ~ For some reason folks are now looking to buy small stock animals. I'm not sure what has changed but it has.

Bobbb ~ I have a cousin that made some very nice money selling goat milk, butter and eggs. (not in Virginia) I have done well in the past selling wethers for Easter. But never after Easter ... Which makes me wonder what is going on. For me to sell 10 wether sheep after Easter and at a 'very nice price' was strange. (most folks wants ewe sheep)


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Bobbb ~ I have a cousin that made some very nice money selling goat milk, butter and eggs. (not in Virginia) I have done well in the past selling wethers for Easter. But never after Easter ... Which makes me wonder what is going on. For me to sell 10 wether sheep after Easter and at a 'very nice price' was strange. (most folks wants ewe sheep)


Greek Orthodox Easter is the week after 'mainstream' Easter - lamb & kid are traditional foods to celebrate ending the 40-day 'fast'.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> Greek Orthodox Easter is the week after 'mainstream' Easter - lamb & kid are traditional foods to celebrate ending the 40-day 'fast'.


True ... but I sold my wethers after Easter, that of which has never happened before. :dunno:

It is just strange ...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> ... but I sold my wethers after Easter


Greek Orthodox Easter is today. (4/15)


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Learn something new most every day.  Guess I was used to my Grandfathers cows just standing there waiting to be milked when i was a kid. 

Tim


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats on getting the good price! I got a good price for my goat buckling last week at auction!
I am on the opposite end of the stick this year! I went from 3 goats (does) to 7! I kept all 4 of my little doelings!
Then Thursday my rabbit had kits and she is finally taking care of them this time around so I went from 2 rabbits to 10! 
If I got a 'super nice price' for my doelings I might be willing to part with one or two....maybe!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> Greek Orthodox Easter is today. (4/15)


But no way to get them ready for 4/15 ... from what I was told. The guy that gets my kid goats for Easter gets them a good 4 to 6 weeks before. Special diets and all ... I'm just going by what I was told.

It is true that the guy may have told a fib to sell them ... Don't know ...

TimB ~ When I was milking my dairy cows the calves learned much from their mothers ... When I called they came in and went to their stall. Flash is a longhorn that we left to pasture ... but I think she will come around.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> But no way to get them ready for 4/15 ... from what I was told. The guy that gets my kid goats for Easter gets them a good 4 to 6 weeks before. Special diets and all ... I'm just going by what I was told.
> 
> It is true that the guy may have told a fib to sell them ... Don't know ...
> 
> TimB ~ When I was milking my dairy cows the calves learned much from their mothers ... When I called they came in and went to their stall. Flash is a longhorn that we left to pasture ... but I think she will come around.


V-
Do you know how to go about finding semen for a doeling. My buck is her daddy so I can not breed her to him but I dont know how to go about looking in our area. She is a beauty. Black with white moonspots. Just like her daddy. Oh BTW- Had a doeling and a buckling born on April Fools Day. Named them Tricksey and Trickster. get this I am having DNA done to prove the Sire, Why? My Nubian buckling has blue eyes. Yep blue eyes.......Vet said that it almost unheard of.......B-


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

A goat with blue eyes that is different! (and the doe sounds like a beauty)

I would ask the vet if they know anyone that sells semen for goats. I've never checked into it before, so I'm not real sure. You also may check around and see if someone in the area has a buck to rent ...

Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> A goat with blue eyes that is different! (and the doe sounds like a beauty)
> 
> I would ask the vet if they know anyone that sells semen for goats. I've never checked into it before, so I'm not real sure. You also may check around and see if someone in the area has a buck to rent ...
> 
> Let me know what you find out.


Called the vet, no luck. As far as rent-a-goat I have a closed herd. Do not want my girls going to another farm nor do I want a buck coming here on my farm. You never know what is on the hooves or boots for that matter.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

I would expand the gene pool somehow if you want to breed beyond the original buck and does. Maybe you could isolate the new buck first to make sure it doesn't have anything sickness-related?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> Called the vet, no luck. As far as rent-a-goat I have a closed herd. Do not want my girls going to another farm nor do I want a buck coming here on my farm. You never know what is on the hooves or boots for that matter.


A closed herd is the way to go ...

Have you called any of the goat Associations? ~ Like the American Dairy Goat Association?


----------

